# Ate the tray(bottom) of the crate...



## llombardo

My 8.5 month old golden did this today. I was quite shocked to see such a huge chunk missing. He is the most mischievous dog I have ever owned. He is a chewer and into everything. I'm hoping that he doesn't have stomach issues because of this. Has anyone else had a dog do this? So far he is eating, drinking, playing, and being himself, but I'm afraid that when it has to come out it isn't going to be pretty


----------



## Mary Beth

Oh dear - Brennan was trying to tunnel out  If he chewed it in small pieces - it might just pass thru.


----------



## Brighteyes

It will probably magically reappear at about three in the morning!


----------



## Harry and Lola

That doesn't sound good, keep a close eye on him. I remember an old OB trainer of mine telling me a story about one of his GSDs that got bloat, the vet opened him up and inside in tummy was undigested bits of plastic (looked like plastic from soda bottles, he said) and bits of carrot. 

He said he used to fill soda bottles with stones as a toy, but couldn't remember the last time he had done this and he also couldn't remember the last time he had given this GSD a whole carrot, so some things can stay in the tummy undigested.

I stopped giving my GSD whole carrots!

Good luck and I hope everything is ok for your Golden


----------



## llombardo

Mary Beth said:


> Oh dear - Brennan was trying to tunnel out  If he chewed it in small pieces - it might just pass thru.


This is what I'm hoping he did. He is a shredder, chews everything into pieces and doesn't vest anything whole. It's 230 am and I can't sleep because I'm worried about him


----------



## CindyMDBecker

Welcome to my world. (Sigh) Garrison did the same thing. Unbelievable. Called the emergency vet & they suggested induce vomiting with hydrogen peroxide. Wow. Lots of black plastic pieces. We have a very large crate for him. Spent $60 & order a replacement tray. 2 days later .... Try to guess... DID IT AGAIN! Seriously???? (I grit my teeth & clench my jaw typing this. LOL. Not!) My husband put thick plywood under the crate instead. You guessed it ... Didn't work. Ate a huge square (had to have been extremely frustrating for him to get to...small areas to access but he still managed.). So I went crazy looking for the fool-proof solution. Sacrificed my 6-foot banquet table. Ridiculous but worked! Take THAT Garrison. One time yacked up a plastic cup he chewed into a million pieces. Have no clue how he even got it or when. I worked for a vet for a year & it's very dangerous having foreign objects in the intestines. Have witnessed a few surgeries & it was never pleasant. Hope your dog gets through this uneventful. Naughty. ::nono:


----------



## llombardo

CindyMDBecker said:


> Welcome to my world. (Sigh) Garrison did the same thing. Unbelievable. Called the emergency vet & they suggested induce vomiting with hydrogen peroxide. Wow. Lots of black plastic pieces. We have a very large crate for him. Spent $60 & order a replacement tray. 2 days later .... Try to guess... DID IT AGAIN! Seriously???? (I grit my teeth & clench my jaw typing this. LOL. Not!) My husband put thick plywood under the crate instead. You guessed it ... Didn't work. Ate a huge square (had to have been extremely frustrating for him to get to...small areas to access but he still managed.). So I went crazy looking for the fool-proof solution. Sacrificed my 6-foot banquet table. Ridiculous but worked! Take THAT Garrison. One time yacked up a plastic cup he chewed into a million pieces. Have no clue how he even got it or when. I worked for a vet for a year & it's very dangerous having foreign objects in the intestines. Have witnessed a few surgeries & it was never pleasant. Hope your dog gets through this uneventful. Naughty. ::nono:



And they say they are safe in crates....so far poop is normal at 730 am. I know that inducing vomit is not an option now. There is like a 45 minute window before it moves in the intestine and we are way pass that . I think I'm going to give him bread to coat his stomach and increase feeding to make him poop. That's what I had to do when he ate the ornament. I feel that he is never going to stop chewing or grabbing things...he brings me my cell phone all the time and it doesn't matter where it is. I got it just in time the other day before he was about to drop it in the water bowl so he could get a drink. He weighs 70 pounds and has figured out how to squeeze thru the little hole in the gate that is for a ten pound cat. I can't get mad at him... He is just so cute:wub:


----------



## d4lilbitz

llombardo said:


> My 8.5 month old golden did this today. I was quite shocked to see such a huge chunk missing. He is the most mischievous dog I have ever owned. He is a chewer and into everything. I'm hoping that he doesn't have stomach issues because of this. Has anyone else had a dog do this? So far he is eating, drinking, playing, and being himself, but I'm afraid that when it has to come out it isn't going to be pretty


 
Hope everything is okay with your golden...welcome to the world of them. My lab does the same thing. When she was little she chewed up the crate floor. Not as bad as yours...but one of her favorite things was to get and swallow whole socks and underwear. I had never had a dog do this before. I came home one day and I see she'd thrown up in her cage....a sock. Then I'd see underwear another time. The strange thing...nothing was chewed...just swallowed like a pill. In her case she's always thrown them up. now I've learned to pick ABSOLUTELY everything right away because she's that fast. 

A couple times when she's gotten something plastic, she'll shred it, but eat the pieces...smaller ones come out when she uses the bathroom, sometimes she's thrown them up. Labs are the garbage disposals of the dog world. How big of a piece of crate did your dog eat?

Advice my vet always told me was to monitor them, if they are eating normal, not throwing up there food and using the bathroom still regular, then it should pass.

Good Luck : )


----------



## d4lilbitz

llombardo said:


> And they say they are safe in crates....so far poop is normal at 730 am. I know that inducing vomit is not an option now. There is like a 45 minute window before it moves in the intestine and we are way pass that . I think I'm going to give him bread to coat his stomach and increase feeding to make him poop. That's what I had to do when he ate the ornament. I feel that he is never going to stop chewing or grabbing things...he brings me my cell phone all the time and it doesn't matter where it is. I got it just in time the other day before he was about to drop it in the water bowl so he could get a drink. He weighs 70 pounds and has figured out how to squeeze thru the little hole in the gate that is for a ten pound cat. I can't get mad at him... He is just so cute:wub:


 
For my first lab, the crate tray at the bottom was metal. It lasted well for her 14 yrs. When I had gotten Gypsy, I replaced the tray because it was old and rusted. I replaced it with a plastic one (which is the one she chewed up), but reused the crate. She is no longer in the crate now. For the new puppy those, I'm going to be using the crate, but replacing the tray. I found this crate with a metal tray...maybe switching to metal floor is another idea? 


This isn't the best example of a crate; there are more options just wanted to post a link where you'd be able to look at more crates with metal floors.

Amazon.com: Premium Folding Silver Dog Crate w/ Metal Tray Pan - Double Door - 48" Length: Pet Supplies


----------



## llombardo

I'm not new to goldens, just new to goldens that are little devils I do have a metal crate, but I can't get to my shed because there is so much snow I'm going to ride his butt until he stops this stuff, he chews a nylaboned like it's going out of style.


----------



## d4lilbitz

Oh no...MD has no snow for now! I'm ready for the summer : ) I'm glad to know he's doing better. Hopefully he just shredded and ate the floor so it'll pass easily. I always get nervous with Nylabones because my lab will literally try and swallow it as soon as she's able to. I only get them the natural bones. I tried the shedded moose antler, they loved those as well! My last lab wasn't like this so never had to keep tabs on her like this girl lol. Hopefully your puppy is just going through a stage...Gypsy is 3.5 and still going through it lol...I just have to keep my house completely dog prood...


----------



## llombardo

Well he threw up a bunch of small pieces at about 7 tonite. He is not showing any other signs of anything.


----------



## doggiedad

my dog managed to put a big hole in the middle
of the plastic tray.


----------

